# Helios Nutrition Pricing



## Spongy (Apr 19, 2012)

I've had many requests for a pricing list so it is as follows

4 weeks in depth nutrition planning - $199
8 weeks in depth nutrition planning - $349
12 weeks in depth nutrition planning - $449

I always recommend 12 weeks because it will allow us to tackle issues such as plateaus or food boredom.

After 12 weeks you are considered a lifetime member and will only pay $50 per month for tweaks.  You are only required to pay in months that you want tweaks.  Lifetime members will also be entered into contests for free swag, supplements, and whatever else I can come up with.

The only scenario in which a lifetime member will have to pay more than $50 for diet tweaks is if they are getting ready for a competition.  Pre contest dieting is very precise and requires a lot of time and energy on my part so I cannot offer contest prep at that price.  

If you initially sign up for 4 or 8 weeks, but want to extend to 12 I will offer you a discount equal to the amount you paid.  So if you sign up for 4 weeks, you will only pay the difference between the 12 week cost and the 4 week cost.

I hesitate to mention this, but I also offer a one-shot consultation and diet for $99.  I do not like this option, but it will be suitable for those of you brand new to proper nutrition.  It will consist of a phone consultation and an initial diet.  If you choose this option, you will be given the chance to extend your membership to one of the above options at a $99 discount.

Any questions?  Email me at HeliosNutrition@gmail.com


----------



## Spongy (Apr 23, 2012)

The most common question I have received is "so what if I want to ______?"

The price I have quoted above is for ANY diet that will get you RESULTS.  Whether it be carb cycling, keto, balanced, etc...  It's all one price.  The goal is for us to discover what works best for YOU.  If we start you out with diet A, but realize it's not working as well, then we will move on to something that will work better.  It's as simple as that!

Together we will find your BEST diet for your goal.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 23, 2012)

Bump for a solid guy!!!


----------



## weights=life (Apr 26, 2012)

what is free swag?


----------



## Spongy (Apr 26, 2012)

t-shirts, hats, sweatshirts, general merchandise.


----------



## weights=life (Apr 26, 2012)

i wouldnt mind a sweatshirt lol


----------



## theminister (Aug 23, 2012)

I went with 3j for a carb cycle and lost 30 pounds. This seems expensive? forgive me for being candid


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 23, 2012)

Well he's a little bit more active. He calls you on the phone works with you. Email is good I guess but you don't get the feel for someone. Yes 3j is good but he has a lot of clients and if you aren't emailing him he doeant email you. Doeant really ask how things are going or not.


----------



## theminister (Aug 23, 2012)

thanks, its like he supplys a plan and thats it. Mind you I stuck to it and lost 30 lbs. He missed a few of my emails.


----------



## muscleink (Aug 23, 2012)

I've only been on a Spongy plan for 3 weeks and can already tell a difference in my bodyfat - starting to feel less flabby and more solid


----------



## dsa8864667 (Aug 23, 2012)

Im on my 6th week on Spongey diet at lost about 1.5in on my belly and staying around same weight.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 23, 2012)

Minister, I appreciate the openness and you are correct, my published prices are higher than 3J, but I only take on a few clients at a time.  Also, I promise you that not a single person on here has actually paid my full price .  I have been noticeably absent from the boards because I am working on something that I'm hoping will make Helios bigger and allow me to take on more clients!  

I will also be honest with you and tell you that when life gets going, I've been known to take a while to respond myself.  I'm not proud of it at all, but it happens.  That's why my clients that I've already gone through one round of dieting with get my cell phone number.  Texting is much faster than emailing for me.  

The other thing to keep in mind is that after 12 weeks of being a client, you are a member for life and pay only $50 per month from that point on.  You don't even have to pay it every month, just months that you want me to work with you.  So, for instance, say you've already gone through 12 weeks with me, and decided you want me to coach you for a year.  For $600 you get my services for the entire year, no matter how many times you want to switch up your diet, bulk, cut, recomp, powerlift, crossfit, olympic bobsledding, etc...  Plus you get my cell phone number since you've already gone through one round with me.  Just ask Gfunky!  

Hope this clears some of it up for ya!


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2012)

Very good info spongy.


----------



## gfunky (Aug 23, 2012)

Spongy is the man!  If you take his training he will try to kill you but will give you a diet that will somehow help you survive just ask gfunky LOL  Yeah guys I am with spongy a full year and it is worth every penny but I also like to play alot!


----------



## theminister (Aug 24, 2012)

Spongy, thank you for clearing this all up.

Lets compare apples with apples: I paid 250 for 3J and while it worked it was just a regimen of fast digestive proteins daytime and steak and no carbs night time. Dont get me wrong I am not slamming 3J at all, he is trying best with so many clients, and more importantly it worked out for me..

If I sign up with you Spongy, first of all do you have space, and second what should I except, I like whatsapp/sms, my diet with 3J was virtually the same every day but as I was carb cycling, it was adding and taking away carbs - but the food was similar.

I am also based in Hong Kong, problems? Also once I sign whats the process? 

Thanks Spongy, I have seen you around, didn't realise you were into this.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 24, 2012)

Good thread Spongy and well priced to,and well worth it


----------



## theminister (Aug 24, 2012)

Congrats on getting married (don't do it), he he he. Okay my big cycle Oct / Nov time were on. Some of the vets I respect recommend you, well I trust their judgement. I'll email you in a month or so. Happy wedding


----------

